# Still on mandatory OT with 40k plans



## dcworker

There 8 other distribution centers in my area begging for workers.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

Common event.


----------



## DC Diva

As long as there is zero investment placed in actually screening and interviewing for qualified hires, rather than just giving jobs away to everyone that applies, we will continue to see constant turnover and forced overtime.  Especially since they know they aren’t required to come to work to get the sign on bonus, many of our new hires call in or go home sick more than they actually work, yet somehow they still have jobs.


----------



## Inboundbeast

This must be somewhat widespread my FDC’s have been arriving at store close 8 hours past schedule


----------



## Frontlanegirl

DC Diva said:


> As long as there is zero investment placed in actually screening and interviewing for qualified hires, rather than just giving jobs away to everyone that applies, we will continue to see constant turnover and forced overtime.  Especially since they know they aren’t required to come to work to get the sign on bonus, many of our new hires call in or go home sick more than they actually work, yet somehow they still have jobs.


Sounds like my store.


----------



## Bufferine

Same at my store. We have all new drivers Now and are back on track. I texted our main driver and the weekend driver and they have corona and so does most of FDC.


----------



## Luck

dcworker said:


> There 8 other distribution centers in my area begging for workers.


Yup. We have doubled our work force and are struggling to do plans with OT that we used to be able to do with half the team, no OT, with ease. 
Some of our new hires are still incapable of running at 100% 8 weeks in. 
And honestly its not their fault. You could have told just by looking at them such a physical job like OB wasn't going to be a great fit. 
Corporate taking over hiring is strangling us.


----------



## dcguy86

I'll be honest, the training is a joke as well. I had to cross-train two people in my department (IB) into MBP since I got hired on to go to ICQA. The one person I cross-trained told me they were told they only had one night to learn the function (Driving the op and label picking) Needless to say the second person I trained took a lot longer to train and when we went back over to tell the OM they about had a fit and said can you finish the training in a period. Told them I'd try and when the staffing was announced they made it a point to say you need to be back here no later than half shift.


----------



## Abbycat56

I work in IB and weve been having 70k+ plans every week. Mondays have been around 100k. At this rate we wont be out of mandatory OT till after Christmas.


----------



## Abbycat56

Luck said:


> Yup. We have doubled our work force and are struggling to do plans with OT that we used to be able to do with half the team, no OT, with ease.
> Some of our new hires are still incapable of running at 100% 8 weeks in.
> And honestly its not their fault. You could have told just by looking at them such a physical job like OB wasn't going to be a great fit.
> Corporate taking over hiring is strangling us.


At this point OMs dont care about individual prod as much as team prod it seems. As long as people show up and do something their job is secure.


----------



## Luck

Abbycat56 said:


> At this point OMs dont care about individual prod as much as team prod it seems. As long as people show up and do something their job is secure.


You are 100% right. 
We are shoveling money in the oven to take care of the problem because nobody wants to tackle it head on. 
Probably because we are so close to getting all this Amazon style automation rolled out and they know its going to be an entirely different beast after that so why even bother with the issues we have now?


----------



## Rastaman

Luck said:


> You are 100% right.
> We are shoveling money in the oven to take care of the problem because nobody wants to tackle it head on.
> Probably because we are so close to getting all this Amazon style automation rolled out and they know its going to be an entirely different beast after that so why even bother with the issues we have now?



Wow, what will that look like?

How long have they been working on that?

How will that be different from what it is now?

I've always been curious about what goes on in a DC...


----------



## jenna

Luck said:


> You are 100% right.
> We are shoveling money in the oven to take care of the problem because nobody wants to tackle it head on.
> Probably because we are so close to getting all this *Amazon style automation r*olled out and they know its going to be an entirely different beast after that so why even bother with the issues we have now?


yes, details, please.


----------



## targetdude1

ehj, they've been talking about automation since i started many years ago, most of it never comes to pass. at one time we were going to talk into mics rather than pick ca with telzons for example. that quietly died out when evidently the protyping didnt go well, and they were so happy to tell us it was coming too, but not a word when it went by the wayside. they'd also been talking about doing away with mbp ca in favor of something called mini load some years ago, also dont know what happened to that.

not to say it cant happen but the initial costs of automation are extreme. i felt like it would be better suited for new buildings coming in.


----------



## DC Diva

they aren’t gonna have a choice since they can’t find enough workers, and those that they do manage to find seem to stick around less than a year.


----------



## Dcnewb4now

DC Diva said:


> they aren’t gonna have a choice since they can’t find enough workers, and those that they do manage to find seem to stick around less than a year.


Unfortunately with auto rebin and rss, it requires more workers.


----------



## Hal

targetdude1 said:


> ehj, they've been talking about automation since i started many years ago, most of it never comes to pass. at one time we were going to talk into mics rather than pick ca with telzons for example. that quietly died out when evidently the protyping didnt go well, and they were so happy to tell us it was coming too, but not a word when it went by the wayside. they'd also been talking about doing away with mbp ca in favor of something called mini load some years ago, also dont know what happened to that.
> 
> not to say it cant happen but the initial costs of automation are extreme. i felt like it would be better suited for new buildings coming in.


There's 5 miniload buildings currently. They stopped making more miniload buildings when roverpick came out. I believe one building is currently using it.

The point of miniload was to eliminate single item puts. However it has never been used correctly since its inception and instead turned into a way for IB to try shovel its entire ARTS plan into which isn't not what it's designed for. And we as a company have a bad habit of taking things that work as intended and saying "this isn't working the way we WANT it to. So we're done."


----------



## Luck

Rastaman said:


> Wow, what will that look like?
> 
> How long have they been working on that?
> 
> How will that be different from what it is now?
> 
> I've always been curious about what goes on in a DC...


The Jersey DC had it successfully implanted this past year. The Oconomowoc DC is under remodel for it now. I can't say too much about the specifics because we haven't been told much. And what little we were told I have forgotten lol. Would need somebody who works at one of those two to comment. 
But I would suspect it  gets all stores closer to how we do small format stores which means the always promised palletization of product pre sorted by aisles. 
That is what the new breakpack system was designed to do after all.


----------



## Dcnewb4now

Luck said:


> The Jersey DC had it successfully implanted this past year. The Oconomowoc DC is under remodel for it now. I can't say too much about the specifics because we haven't been told much. And what little we were told I have forgotten lol. Would need somebody who works at one of those two to comment.
> But I would suspect it  gets all stores closer to how we do small format stores which means the always promised palletization of product pre sorted by aisles.
> That is what the new breakpack system was designed to do after all.


RSS or autorebin?


----------



## Luck

Dcnewb4now said:


> RSS or autorebin?


I'm not going to pretend i actually know what those mean. I am in outbound.
All I know is that ~2 years ago our MLP had a large changeover to the new process, and they had a corporate manager come and oversee the new process to ensure everything was going smoothly (my understanding is at that point it was not). 
And that the point was to make it so every overpack was sorted by aisle, not zone. 
So instead of throwing everything zone 3 together, you only had bed sheets in one, only had towels in the other, etc.


----------



## InboundDCguy

Luck said:


> I'm not going to pretend i actually know what those mean. I am in outbound.
> All I know is that ~2 years ago our MLP had a large changeover to the new process, and they had a corporate manager come and oversee the new process to ensure everything was going smoothly (my understanding is at that point it was not).
> And that the point was to make it so every overpack was sorted by aisle, not zone.
> So instead of throwing everything zone 3 together, you only had bed sheets in one, only had towels in the other, etc.


That’s auto-rebin, there are 6 or so DCs that have that I believe, possibly more.

RSS does basically the same thing but with conveyable cartons. It replaces the current sorter system.


----------



## Luck

InboundDCguy said:


> That’s auto-rebin, there are 6 or so DCs that have that I believe, possibly more.
> 
> RSS does basically the same thing but with conveyable cartons. It replaces the current sorter system.


Yeah then RSS sounds like what they have been implementing in Jersey and Oconomowoc.
Do you have any more info about that process?


----------



## InboundDCguy

Luck said:


> Yeah then RSS sounds like what they have been implementing in Jersey and Oconomowoc.
> Do you have any more info about that process?



Everything I’ve heard has been pretty vague. Just know what it’s supposed to do, very little about how it woks.


----------



## Luck

InboundDCguy said:


> Everything I’ve heard has been pretty vague. Just know what it’s supposed to do, very little about how it woks.


Yeah same. 
My DC seems to always get what Oconomowoc gets afterwards, so I anticipate we will be switching to the RSS as well in the next few years.


----------



## Dcnewb4now

Luck said:


> Yeah same.
> My DC seems to always get what Oconomowoc gets afterwards, so I anticipate we will be switching to the RSS as well in the next few years.


If it works like auto rebin does, then all dc’s are in trouble. Question for anyone in the know, has any building that has auto rebin actually been able to get rid of legacy packing?  Or has anyone gone past about a 50% split?


----------



## Sithlord

Luck said:


> Corporate taking over hiring is strangling us.


I've heard that OM's aren't making the decisions when it comes to who gets certain positions. Is this true? The OM's don't have a say in the hiring/position filling process?


----------



## Hal

100% true. I wish I could pick who I get. But I see names on an email and that's how I find out.


----------



## targetdude1

Hal said:


> 100% true. I wish I could pick who I get. But I see names on an email and that's how I find out.




Because before as we all know they (local HR's) were shoveling all the dudes to outbound (especially ones that fit the profile AKA young, hispanic etc) and the women to packing.

This wont do in 2021 America, all it takes is one female to file a EEOC lawsuit that target shoved her into packing which pays lower, because of her gender.

Too be fair, the local HR's were corrupt as hell usually. 

So now we get 50 year old overweight housewives hired into outbound. On sight, you know they wont last a week.

Kind of a microcosm of how inefficient America in general is.

It's not necessarily here not there, it just is what it is.


----------



## Luck

targetdude1 said:


> Because before as we all know they (local HR's) were shoveling all the dudes to outbound (especially ones that fit the profile AKA young, hispanic etc) and the women to packing.
> 
> This wont do in 2021 America, all it takes is one female to file a EEOC lawsuit that target shoved her into packing which pays lower, because of her gender.
> 
> Too be fair, the local HR's were corrupt as hell usually.
> 
> So now we get 50 year old overweight housewives hired into outbound. On sight, you know they wont last a week.
> 
> Kind of a microcosm of how inefficient America in general is.
> 
> It's not necessarily here not there, it just is what it is.


You are spot on


----------



## dcworker

$3000 sign on bonus now


----------



## Luck

Well It finally happened. We have regular shifts next week. Except for the UAs. Voluntarily all still approved (as it should be). 
We will see how long this lasts. They told us their goal was to hire enough they wouldn't have to call mandatory anymore the rest of the year. Its possible. If we don't lose half the orange vests as soon as they hit 90 😁


----------



## Noiinteam

Finally caught a break today. 2nd truck didn't come because they had no driver. Already scheduled for double tomorrow. Please don't let us have a double on Saturday 😡


----------



## Luck

Luck said:


> Well It finally happened. We have regular shifts next week. Except for the UAs. Voluntarily all still approved (as it should be).
> We will see how long this lasts. They told us their goal was to hire enough they wouldn't have to call mandatory anymore the rest of the year. Its possible. If we don't lose half the orange vests as soon as they hit 90 😁


Word is going around that the only reason they didn't call mandatory was because we don't have enough order pickers for all the new warehouse TMs 🤦‍♂
As soon as we get in new ones its straight back to mandatory most likely.


----------



## BoxedIn

Yeah, we have had a few days where we just had newbies consolidating for the FPP TMs because we don't have enough RRs or people trained on RRs. Makes for an easy day pulling full pallet at least.


----------



## Luck

BoxedIn said:


> Yeah, we have had a few days where we just had newbies consolidating for the FPP TMs because we don't have enough RRs or people trained on RRs. Makes for an easy day pulling full pallet at least.


We come in, have nothing to do for the first hour or two because the previous shift worked all backlogs to zero, have barely enough to even pretend to be keeping busy all day, and then end up working the backlog to zero trying to hit our plans thus screwing over the next shift to continue to cycle. 

Some of the new hires that are actually good workers are starting to complain about being bored. Even the option of sweeping becomes unappealing when you realise the same spot has been swept the last 3 days in a row. 

We are going to end up losing the good workers who desire real work because there is so little to do meanwhile the crap workers who have no problems hiding in the bathroom on their phones are in paradise and will stay. 

So eventually when shit really hits the fan we are screwed. 

And we keep hiring more people. Multiple new hire orientation groups coming through every day 20+ people each group.


----------



## BoxedIn

Yeah, I just worry about us overstaffing now. Management says they want to hire enough to not schedule up the rest of the year, but then what happens in the spring? NWA everyday? Then people will just look elsewhere for work, especially the ones that like some OT.


----------



## DC Diva

Luck said:


> We come in, have nothing to do for the first hour or two because the previous shift worked all backlogs to zero, have barely enough to even pretend to be keeping busy all day, and then end up working the backlog to zero trying to hit our plans thus screwing over the next shift to continue to cycle.
> 
> Some of the new hires that are actually good workers are starting to complain about being bored. Even the option of sweeping becomes unappealing when you realise the same spot has been swept the last 3 days in a row.
> 
> We are going to end up losing the good workers who desire real work because there is so little to do meanwhile the crap workers who have no problems hiding in the bathroom on their phones are in paradise and will stay.
> 
> So eventually when shit really hits the fan we are screwed.
> 
> And we keep hiring more people. Multiple new hire orientation groups coming through every day 20+ people each group.


Paying people to sweep, and stand around makes great business sense.  But why not continue hiring, paying sign on bonuses, when a better solution would be to require those hired into full time jobs actually either work full time or use benefit hours to take time off.  Right now, it seems like target is hiring 2-3 people to fill 1 full time 40 hr work week position.  These decisions directly impact all of us, especially 401ks.


----------



## Dcnewb4now

DC Diva said:


> Paying people to sweep, and stand around makes great business sense.  But why not continue hiring, paying sign on bonuses, when a better solution would be to require those hired into full time jobs actually either work full time or use benefit hours to take time off.  Right now, it seems like target is hiring 2-3 people to fill 1 full time 40 hr work week position.  These decisions directly impact all of us, especially 401ks.


Agreed. It seems as if 50% of the team, new hire or 25 year vet, works a full week plus OT. I laugh at one girl who always complains when they call ot. It’s like, you are going to use Fmla for it as well as at least one regular shift so stop complaining. The one perk of wearing a mask.


----------

